# My wife's 2003 3.5 needs some wheels



## TN94z (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, it's about time to get my wife some new tires and she wants some new wheels, so I figured I could just get a package deal somewhere. Anyway, I don't know much at all about the Altimas or what wheels ride good, rub, etc....so I need some help. The car won't be lowered. It is black and she wants black wheels....maybe with a chrome lip or a little chrome in there. I have been searching but not really finding what she wants. Pics would be nice or even a link to an old thread that I have possibly missed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## superstar74 (May 7, 2012)

look for a black 5 spoke with thin red strip around tire on the outside google it it looks good. dont get the wrong style rim because u could make the car look bad


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try Tirerack.com. They sell wheel and tire packages and they have a feature that puts the wheels against a silhouette of the car, which gives you and idea of what it'll look like. Remember that if you got to larger diameter wheels, you will end of using a lower profile tire which will usually make the car ride a lot harsher.


----------

